# Katie had puppies.......



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

only afew hours old,


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

sorry about the food in the corner of the box , it looks like poop lol.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

They are beautiful! The two tone one looks just like a dutch bunny at the same age!! LOVE!!!
dutch look alike | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gorgeous new babies. Congrats!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are so cute. Boys/girls?


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

They're gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i have two boys and one girl.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww gorgeous! How many of each sex?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

gorgeous momma and beautiful babies...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the choc/white one congrats


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

ahhh so sweet,i like how you have one of each colour and one a mixture of the two colours 
welldone to mum too


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

she had three pups and i am very pleased with the colours, i will post more pics as they get older.xxx


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

they are just so adorable, i love how there is one white one, one chocolate one and a mix :lol:
Are you planning on keeping one??


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Lori they are beautiful!
Well done to Katie and you too! xxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwww!!!! Look at them!!! They are so incredibly adorable!!! Beautiful coloring!!! Congrats!!! : )


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are just beautiful. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

congrats lori, beautiful babies and mum looks good too


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice comments, i would love to keep all three, but dont think that is fair as we allready have other dogs.
Terri, as Katie is Dillons sister, that makes him uncle, lol,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

lorri said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments, i would love to keep all three, but dont think that is fair as we allready have other dogs.
> Terri, as Katie is Dillons sister, that makes him uncle, lol,


LOL so he is, how cool! Uncle Dilly.
I wonder if they will have any of his mad ways passed down.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are beauties! Did Mama have her whelping pudding yet?


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

So sweet!!!!! Good thing you are not in the US or I would want to be dropping more money on the choc and white. LOL


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> So sweet!!!!! Good thing you are not in the US or I would want to be dropping more money on the choc and white. LOL


hahaha lol. I think you will have your hands full with your three babies when you get them .,


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! The puppies are gorgeous and very cute.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just beautiful good luck with your new family


----------

